# [udev]: udev démarre un service supprimé du runlevel(Résolu)

## anti-conformiste

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer une carte wifi et j'ai donc supprimé ma carte net.eth1 du runlevel default.

Mais lorsque Gentoo démarre, udev me lance quand même ma connexion eth1 :

```
[...]

net.eth1 udev-postmount OK

[...]
```

J'ai donc 2 interfaces réseau démarrées et pas de connexion. Je suis obligé de faire manuellement un /etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop et là tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Je pensais qu'udev servait au montage des unitées de stockages...

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer sur le problème.

Merci d'avance !Last edited by anti-conformiste on Thu Jun 05, 2008 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

udev ça gère tout le matos, pas que le stockage  :Wink:  (et c'est HAL, qui se base sur les évenements d'udev, qui fait le montage auto, pas udev lui-même).

Pour pas que le wifi démarre auto, tu peux mettre un RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth1" dans /etc/conf.d/rc (si je me souviens bien, ou au pire c'est dans le genre, suffit de chercher un peu), ou rc_plug_services="!net.eth1" dans /etc/rc.conf si t'as openrc.

Sinon, tu peux aussi mettre un wpa_supplicant pour ton wifi, comme ça passe en background direct et ça gène rien au boot  :Smile:  (et ifplugd pour avoir pareil pour l'ethernet ;p).

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> udev ça gère tout le matos, pas que le stockage  (et c'est HAL, qui se base sur les évenements d'udev, qui fait le montage auto, pas udev lui-même).
> 
> Pour pas que le wifi démarre auto, tu peux mettre un RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth1" dans /etc/conf.d/rc (si je me souviens bien, ou au pire c'est dans le genre, suffit de chercher un peu), ou rc_plug_services="!net.eth1" dans /etc/rc.conf si t'as openrc.
> 
> Sinon, tu peux aussi mettre un wpa_supplicant pour ton wifi, comme ça passe en background direct et ça gène rien au boot  (et ifplugd pour avoir pareil pour l'ethernet ;p).

 

C'est bien que le wifi démarre automatiquement, c'est la carte réseau rj45 (net.eth1) qui démarre toute seule, lancé par udev.

Comment dire à udev qu'il ne faut pas la démarrer ?

----------

## kopp

Tu as ajouté le !net.eth1 dans le fichier qui va bien comme conseillé ?

----------

## anti-conformiste

J'ai décommenté et adapté la ligne RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth1" dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/rc et udev ne lance plus la connexion, tout fonctionne comme je le souhaite   :Very Happy: 

En fait ce que tu m'a dit geekounet c'est parfait, mais comme a faitu une pitite erreur dans ta phrase "Pour pas que le wifi démarre auto..." et que moi c'était plutôt "Pour pas que le net démarre auto..." je me suis dit que ça n'irait pas donc j'avais pas suivi ton excellent conseil.

Merci à vous 2 pour votre précieuse aide, c'est sympa.

----------

## geekounet

Mais j'insiste pour ifplugd, ça rend la vie plus facile, l'interface démarre en background au boot, donc elle n'en ralenti rien, et dés que tu branches un cable ethernet, ça lance le dhcp tout seul, c'est convi, tu devrais en profiter  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Sympathique ifplugd, je crois que pour mon portable ça va être nickel.

----------

## anti-conformiste

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Mais j'insiste pour ifplugd, ça rend la vie plus facile, l'interface démarre en background au boot, donc elle n'en ralenti rien, et dés que tu branches un cable ethernet, ça lance le dhcp tout seul, c'est convi, tu devrais en profiter 

 

Pourquoi pas, pour l'instant tout fonctionne bien comme ça et je dois dire qu'un /etc/init.d/net.eht1 start n'est pas trop compliqué...

Cela dit, je ne suis pas en dhcp et je ne sais pas si ça fonctionnerait de ce fait. En plus si eth1 démarre alors que wlan0 est lancé aussi, je vais avoir soit un conflit d'ip, soit un Pc avec 2 Ip différentes, impossible donc plantage et on en reviendrait à mon problème de base ...

----------

